# Get ready for the warm weather for january



## snowman123 (Sep 2, 2010)

*Let their be snow to plow soon*

Hoping to actually plow snow this winter unlike last winter.


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

snowman123;1553292 said:


> Put your plows away you won't be needing them. Here is a link to a meteorologist that is seeing signs of warming for the eastern and the western states. Here is the link
> 
> 
> 
> It sucks I want to be out plowing snow.


atlantic or gulf coast si:laughing:de of FLORIDA


----------



## snoway63 (Dec 29, 2009)

Its only a small warmup and it helps to get storms started in the atmosphere


----------



## snowman123 (Sep 2, 2010)

I sure hope so happy new year to everyone.


----------



## snoway63 (Dec 29, 2009)

happy new year
watching for something maybe over the weekend maybe keep your fingers crossed


----------



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

just a pattern re-load no big deal, happens every winter


----------



## snowplowpro (Feb 7, 2006)

I guess those two major back to back storms we had were it for us they gave us a taste to get are equipment dirty and now old man winter went back to sleep.


----------



## South Seneca (Oct 22, 2010)

It will help melt down of some of the big plies we pushed up already.


----------



## LAB INC (Oct 19, 2006)

*Snow*



snowplowpro;1556844 said:


> I guess those two major back to back storms we had were it for us they gave us a taste to get are equipment dirty and now old man winter went back to sleep.


Right what a joke I hope we get something the end of Jan this sucks....


----------



## pldann86 (Nov 13, 2008)




----------



## South Seneca (Oct 22, 2010)

NWS says, expect a real return to winter after the 15th.

Until then, we have a week to fix the trucks, clean the shop, get supplies, and take the wife out to dinner. We all know, a happy wife means a happy life.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

This is Calm of the winter Worst is to come


----------



## allseasons87 (Nov 29, 2011)

South Seneca;1559979 said:


> NWS says, expect a real return to winter after the 15th.
> 
> Until then, we have a week to fix the trucks, clean the shop, get supplies, and take the wife out to dinner. We all know, a happy wife means a happy life.


AMEN! Red lobster tonight with the wife. Christmas gift cards are the best!


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

South Seneca;1559979 said:


> . We all know, a happy wife means a happy life.


Yeah,

Someone else's wife.....


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

allseasons87;1561345 said:


> AMEN! Red lobster tonight with the wife. Christmas gift cards are the best!


Ha! That's the only time we go is when we get gift certificates.

....................


----------



## allseasons87 (Nov 29, 2011)

White Gardens;1561399 said:


> Ha! That's the only time we go is when we get gift certificates.
> 
> ....................


Yea no doubt. And when we can find a babysitter.

Anyways back to the weather....


----------



## ygim (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm going stir crazy here, need snow.


----------

